# Help with portfolio



## Sundbomphoto (Mar 25, 2015)

hi!

I'm a Swedish photographer at my 21th year. I'm trying to make it in the business as a fashion/editorial/advertising  photographer, and right now I need to take the next step and reach out to the industry! 

I need some help with my website/portfolio! Right now I have lots of different photos, but I know I have to strip it down a bit. So..... I would like to have all your tips, and like I said I'm (mainly) a fashion/ad photographer!

My website is Sundbomphoto - Ung Fotograf Lule - Galleri

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 25, 2015)

yes, take most/many of them out.
take out Nature and rename NY as something work oriented.
get an email acct with your hosting company so its something@http://sundbomphoto.com
Make an equivalent front page in English and have a link to it.
Link the title to the front page

TBH, not crazy about front page

Nice photos
good luck


----------



## Designer (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi, and welcome!

Your portfolio seems to be well-mixed, which is not good in terms of attracting potential clients who may be interested in only one particular type of photography.

I like how it works, except the back arrow takes me out of the portfolio that I was in all the way to the front page.

Rewrite the school project to remove any reference to that project having been a school project. 

Personally, I don't understand why your portrait models are not smiling.  IMO you should exhibit a wider style of portraiture to include more "everyday people" instead of that monotone no-smile imagery that is so common with super-model wannabes.

Can you get some personal time with one of your teachers to sit down and have some help in sorting these into the proper categories?


----------



## Sundbomphoto (Mar 26, 2015)

Get your ideas, big thanks. 

What do you think I should do with the pictures I take away. I personally think they are 'to good' to not being showed (which means I really want to show these photos...). Should I make a other page with this shots, or what do you think?

If I get you right 'Designer', I need to take away 'school project' and just show it as a ordinary project? 

About the front page, what do you guys think is 'not good'? Is it the layout/design or the function?


----------



## Designer (Mar 26, 2015)

Sundbomphoto said:


> If I get you right 'Designer', I need to take away 'school project' and just show it as a ordinary project?


Yes, you're a professional now, clients don't need to know if that project was done for school.  

As to keeping and showing the culls, I would not show them to any potential clients.  Poor examples downgrade your entire portfolio.  Show only the good ones.  Save your culls for friends and family.


----------



## Sundbomphoto (Mar 26, 2015)

done some quick updates now. Better?

Are they some specific photos your don't thinks fit in? 

could not take them away, so I created a under-page called natur.sundbomphoto.com


----------

